# Salt Lake man drowns after rafting accident in Green River



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

A 62 yo male drowns in A section of Green river after becoming entangled in debris and downed tree. 13 yo son was with him at the time.

Salt Lake man drowns after rafting accident in Green River | KSL.com


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

man thats terrible sorry to the family for their loss


----------

